# Version 2 of Yet Another Nutrient Calculator released (and an update to the EI calc)



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello friends.

I'm pleased to announce the newest releases of http://calc.petalphile.com and http://ei.petalphile.com










Among the new features are:
A single page interface
Interactive, zoomable, fancy charts
Modelling projections for your first month of dosing by method (EI, PPS-Pro, etc)
Lots more compounds
Multiple water changes per week
Translations for the nutrient calculator in Dutch, German, Japanese, Brazillian Portuguese (in progress), Romanian, and Spanish

Here's a short video clicking around these two calculators






Special thanks to Jorge Gonzalez, DanielSev, Florin Ilia, dutchy, Wasserpest, Tyler Merritt, and Carlos Olivera for their translations. You can find links to their profiles around the Internet at http://calc.petalphile.com/contribute_translation

The old, smaller, English-only version of Yet Another Nutrient Calculator is now known as http://tinycalc.petalphile.com

Thanks!


----------



## m00se (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Wet!

1). Thank you for the easiest, best dosing calculator out there. I use it exclusively and would be lost without it. It takes all the guesswork out.

2). Have you ever considered adding a NaCL dosing calculator? You know, for figuring out how much salt to add to your tank to get various concentrations of salt for disease control or creating estuary conditions?

Just a thought! Trying to make the best better!

Cheers


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks m00se!

I like your idea! The calculator's interface is currently pretty tied to assuming certain things, and I need to change this to add the next set of features. It's a good idea to list these features out though. Maybe folks can give feedback on what they want the most.

* Sum up stuff. Say, a user doses KNO3, KH2PO4, and K2SO4 and wants the sum of all K sources.
* Internationalization for ei.petalphile.com
* Allow for targets of anything you want from any compound. (Your NaCl example.)
* An eaaaaaaaasy calculator for beginners. Maybe a part of an interactive tutorial including Hoppy's charts on light and Plantbrain's beating a dead horse on CO2 (  ).
* Multiple stuff in one solution. Say, a DIY macro solution.
* Glutaraldehyde to target or recommendations. An expansion of http://glut.petalphile.com
* Android-friendly app.
* Desktop offline app.

I might be missing some. Lots of requests though and a big plate.


----------



## m00se (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't believe no one's chimed in here yet! Come on people, help Wet out!


----------



## triumph1921 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am most interested in the sum up of stuff and also DIY Macro Solution.These are the most important things I think lack in. the current version.

HTH 

Cheers

triumph1921


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

The sum up of all K sources would be great.

I do have to say I love the EI Daily calculator and how easy it was to calculate how much to add for a 15 ml daily dose in a 50 gallon tank.


----------

